# (GRAPHIC) Spay Photo. Is this normal???



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a picture of Gucci's spay incision after about 24 hours. Is this a normal look for it??? I have never had a pet, so I don't know what they should look like. I'm concerned because I've seen a few people post theirs after about a week and they look completely healed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It looks a bit red and irritated. You can apply some neosporin with pain plus and keep an eye on it. It looks "pinched" because it was closed with staples. Be sure she is not licking it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It look a bit red. Can you call the vet and let them know? I agree that you should put Neosporin or I would put on Bacitracin.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I used Neosporin plus pain and put a onesie on Sasha, she wouldnt' leave it alone other wise... See how it does for a couple days, if it feels warm and more red, call the vet...


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

The vet isn't going to be in until Monday. She hasn't been licking at it. She wasn't walking until about noon today. She'd just stand there. Now she's walking and seems to be ok. She's on pain meds, which I believe is making her sleepy, so she's doing a lot of napping, but she seems to be better. 
I'm just not sure I'm comfortable with the look of it. What should I do??


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd do what Jackie suggested.

If it doesn't look better or looks worse or has other signs of infection (vomiting, fever, etc)... I'd head to the Evet.

Otherwise I'd take her in Monday just to be safe.

Grace's had no redness.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> The vet isn't going to be in until Monday. She hasn't been licking at it. She wasn't walking until about noon today. She'd just stand there. Now she's walking and seems to be ok. She's on pain meds, which I believe is making her sleepy, so she's doing a lot of napping, but she seems to be better.
> *I'm just not sure I'm comfortable with the look of it.* What should I do??


Just read this...

If you are not comfortable with it - take her into the Evet now.

You are her Mom and you have to use your gut on this, because we aren't there.

It's better to take her in, get her seen, and get reassured then to worry sick all night 

Like I said - Grace's had no redness.

Gus's after 24 hours started getting red and puffy. Turned out they were infected due to allergy of sutures (internal).... He needed antibiotics.

Hugs for you and your sweet girl...


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

It dose not look to bad. A little inflammation at the staple sites that can sometimes cause a little redness. Keep an eye on it if the redness starts spreading out from the wound call the vet right away. The first signs of infection include 1) redness, 2) heat, 3) swelling, 4) drainage and 5) odor. The neosporin and a onesie is a great idea. Licking will make it worse and cause infection.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww poor little Gucci. Sorry I can't tell you if its normal or not but just wanted to send little Gucci some "feel better soon hugs".


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just Want to say Hi To Gucci And Hope That She Will Be Feeling Great Real Soon. Thinking of You,Yogi**


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't like the look of it either. If she were my dog, I would take her in to have a vet look at it, preferably soon. If you don't do that, at the very least put Neosporin plus pain relief on it a minimum of 4 times per day, keep her quiet (no running or jumping), and keep a very close eye on it.

My Ivy was spayed in January and her incision didn't show near the redness or "open-ness". They used surgical glue for her though, no staples. Here is a photo of her incision at about 36 hours post-op, no redness, no "open looking" areas:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree..I would put Neosporin on it too and that might help it heal better. Keep us posted as how Ivy is doing.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I would go with the neosporin with pain also. If it gets redder or feels warm, I would take her to vet. But, I admittedly am a bit of a hypochondriac when it comes to my babies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks red to me too. Laurel and Violets weren't red at all, but they had sutures that were removed by the vet.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

To me it looks like it's really red and maybe starting an infection, I would take her into any vet you can to look at it, especially if your not comfortable with the look of it. I hope everything's okay though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, thinking about Gucci. Is she ok?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just keep an eye on it and use the Neosporin. It doesn't look alarming, just a little red and irritated (which is not unusual for using staples). Just be sure its not getting more red or swollen.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I know nothing about this but I really hope she's doing fine. Sounds like everyone's saying it's just a little irritated. I would have taken her to the vet just for peace of mind. I hope she is all better real soon.

I do want to add, our vet told us we should get in touch if it looked infected. And when I asked how would I know, he said it should basically look better and better each day, "If it doesn't, give me a call."


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I dont like the way that looks I would take her in tomorrow ...


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I got the Neosporin Plus pain and used that last night and this morning. Of course I took a picture AFTER putting the neosporin on so it looks AWFUL in the picture since it's all glossy. 
This morning it was a little less swollen but the redness hasn't reduced too much. 
Since they removed some teeth, they actually gave me an antibiotic (Clindamycin) liquid that I'm giving her twice a day. She's not acting like she's in more pain than I expected. She is eating and drinking. She has pee-pee'd normally, but hasn't pooped yet.
I am willing to take her to the EVet if need be, but I will see how it goes over the next few hours. I will post a photo in a few hours BEFORE I put the Neosporin so you can give me your opinion. 
Thanks for all the feedback, everyone!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds good, Anna...

she could be allergic to something, and that is the redness....

I know my vet did free "checks" for me if I was worried about anything... I could bring Grace in free of charge for them to make sure her sites were okay.

Hope she continues to rest and improve....


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

To be honest, the picture I posted is what it looked like when I picked her up. I don't know how quickly an infection could set in, but it certainly doesn't look any worse. 
If it doesn't change by tonight, I will take her to see them in the morning. If it gets worse, I will, OBVIOUSLY, bring her to an Evet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

italianna82 said:


> To be honest, the picture I posted is what it looked like when I picked her up. I don't know how quickly an infection could set in, but it certainly doesn't look any worse.
> If it doesn't change by tonight, I will take her to see them in the morning. If it gets worse, I will, OBVIOUSLY, bring her to an Evet.


Sounds good. I know from where they put staples in my knee from my operations two weeks ago it looked really red and angry but got a little better each day and is fine. Where they put nothing (holes for arthroscopic) it looked better. :blink: Neosporin sounds good and see how she is tomorrow. And dont' sweat the poop. As I said, it took me 5 days after anesthesia and pain meds and I wasn't in distress at all. Just anxiously waiting. I got a new perspective on that whole issue. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a photo taken just a few minutes ago. I can't really tell if it looks any better. What do you guys think???


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my I would go to the vet's as soon as possible. I have no experience so don't let my opinion panic you but it doesn't look like is healing smoothly. Poor little thing... you may like to check with the vet then let it aggravate, plus if it's all normal at least you don't worry about it as much. 
Give her some love from us.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I feel the same way about it today as I did yesterday. It looks way too "open" to me. Go back and look at my post in this thread of the photo of Ivy's incision 36 hrs. post-spay. It is closed up tightly, no open gaps, and it was from when I first saw her about 3 hours after surgery.

My concern about it looking so "open" is that it is literally an open invitation for bacteria to enter the wound (and abdomen) if it is so open. I would like to see that surgical incision much tighter, much more sealed. However, I have never had a vet use staples to close an abdominal incision (always have used sutures or surgical glue) so I have not seen others closed with staples that I can use for comparison.

In my opinion, I would go take her today to a DIFFERENT vet from the one who did the surgery. Since it is a Sunday, that would give you an easy excuse for getting a 2nd professional opinion rather than going back to the vet who did the surgery.

She may do just fine. But I've had female dogs all my long life and I have never seen a post-surgical incision look like that. I would be very concerned if it were my dog.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it looks like he did a horrible job using staples! She could be having an allergic reaction to the staples too but her surrounding belly is really pink. I would get this checked. Please keep us updated. Hope she heals quickly!:wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Mia's Grammy said:


> I think it looks like he did a horrible job using staples!


 
That's exactly what I think too but I was trying to avoid coming right out and saying that; however that's why I suggested taking her to a DIFFERENT vet for a 2nd opinion. Since you're braver than I am and said it, I'll now come right out and agree with you: That is the worst incision closure I have ever seen. The incision closure should look much more like Ivy's in the photo I posted on the top of page 2 in this thread, tight, smooth, and CLOSED! I've never seen anything close to what this one looks like. I just hope she is all healed up and just fine very soon!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mia's Grammy said:


> I think it looks like he did a horrible job using staples! She could be having an allergic reaction to the staples too but her surrounding belly is really pink. I would get this checked. Please keep us updated. Hope she heals quickly!:wub:


That's kind of how I felt, but again, never having a dog, I didn't know if this was just normal. 
Is this something they can even fix or is this going to just be a permanent nightmare???


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

No, not permanent. 

The main concern I see is bacteria/infection entering through this still open wound. I would want a 2nd opinion as to whether there needs to be a revision of the incision closure, either with sutures or surgical glue (preferred), and get those staples out of there. However, I would be concerned the vet who did the surgery to begin with would just say it is fine. I would want a 2nd opinion as to whether there needs to be a revision.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is not open at all. It looks just fine. Keep doing what you are doing. The very pinched appearance is because it was closed with staples. Staples can be very irritating, hence the redness.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm shocked they used staples too... and agree it isn't a great job.

Grace had 4 stitches, and the incision got better and better each day, less puffy.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I was looking online and found this article. According to their descriptions, what you are seeing is within normal limits.

_"Within the first few days after surgery, the edges of the incision will normally swell and become red. The wound may look bruised and may have minor blood tinged fluid seepage. The edges of the wound will not be healed together and a slight gap between the edges is acceptable. Signs of trouble include excessive drainage, such as dripping when your dog is standing, bleeding from the wound or missing sutures. A wide gap, usually over ¼ inch, can indicate trouble. Any tissue that is protruding is a sign to contact your veterinarian right away."_

Here's the entire article: Is My Dog's Incision Healing Normally? - Page 1

You might still feel better - I would - to have it looked at by a vet, but I thought you might like to see this article. As I said earlier, I've never seen a spay incision closed with staples rather than sutures or surgical glue, so I had no others to compare it too. But using surgical glue instead of staples sure promotes faster healing. I can't imagine why any vet would use staples when the result looks like your pup's, when sutures or better yet surgical glue, does such a better job.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for pulling up that article. That was nice of you. 
It has actually started to look a bit better. It's not quite as red...it still has a little bit, but not half as bad as before. The swelling seems to be down too. Now it looks more like bruising and that "crusty" healing look. I will definitely analyze it tomorrow morning and if it isn't better I will take her to the vet just to make sure. 
I really do thank everyone for all the advice. This really is a rough few days to have to go through with these babies. I never thought I'd love a doggie so much. I used to think people were nuts when they would cry over their pet passing. NOW I totally understand. I cry when she gets spayed...I can't even imagine the other. Ok, happy thoughts now......


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hugs to you and Gucci! Hope it looks better tomorrow. You were right it was a bit red and inflamed in your pic. Keep us posted.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> I never thought I'd love a doggie so much. I used to think people were nuts when they would cry over their pet passing. NOW I totally understand. I cry when she gets spayed...I can't even imagine the other. Ok, happy thoughts now......


 
I know. Non-doggy people can't understand how much we can fall in love with a dog, and how much love a dog has to give in return. It is their loss.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Becky got staples and she had major surgery her incision was from under her ribcage all the way down and hers did not look like that ....... maybe every dog is different ???


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

aksm4 said:


> Becky got staples and she had major surgery her incision was from under her ribcage all the way down and hers did not look like that ....... maybe every dog is different ???


So, does Gucci's look BAD in comparison to Becky??


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

To me comparison to Becky yes , but maybe everydog is diferent ????


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just called the vet and they said I can bring her in today so they can look at it. They'll also clean it up a little. 
It does look a little better today, but I'd rather have someone tell me it's fine.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What did the vet say about Gucci's incision?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you bring Gucci in to the vet? Just checking to see how she is doing.


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Hope shes ok!! Belle didn't have any redness or puffiness


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber was the only one who's incision looked like that, it was red and crusty but I cleaned it with peroxide and then used Neosporin plus pain. I took her back to the vet and he said it was a bit irritated, but I used gauze and wrapped it, then put a onesie on her, checked it every couple of hours and it wasn't seeping, .Took a couple days but it looked better...
Never a bad thing to have the vet look at it just in case, better safe than sorry.
It looked better in the second picture, kinda how Amber's belly looked after I cleaned it and looked at it the next day.

I hope she's doing better today... Hugs!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello Hope The little one is getting better each and every day.*
*It is really hard on us i also feel the way you do-never knew a love for a pet could be this great. i think your all the way to being a great furbaby mommy. **keep up all the good work.*

*Yogi Sends wags & Licks to Gucci**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Gucci doing?


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry guys. I was supposed to bring her yesterday afternoon and had work issues, so I ended up taking her this morning. She was actually doing a lot better yesterday. My bf stayed home with her and said she slept most of the day. By the time I took her in this morning, the redness was gone and the swelling was gone also. She cleaned up some of the "crusties" that were on there and said the staples can come out next Tuesday. 
I asked why she used staples and she said that she used dissolving stitches and added the staples because she was concerned that with her being so tiny and so active she would either rip the stitches or lick them out. I feel better knowing that there are stitches underneath and it's not "open" it is just the top skin pierced together.
She said the redness may be from irritation of the staples, but now that it isn't red anymore she did't want to remove them yet. I told her I was going to work and Gucci would be home alone for a few hours for the rest of the week, so she felt more comfortable leaving them in since she can't be watched all day. 
*I* feel a lot better and it all makes sense now. With all the redness and swelling gone, I feel good about it.
Thank you, guys, so much, again, for all of the advice. I hate being so naive to these things...I blame my parents for not letting me get a dog earlier..hehe. 
As of now, Gucci is doing well and healing well. She's eating, drinking, pooping, peeing, and sleeping as she should be. YAY!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Gucci is better! :aktion033:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So happy Gucci is better! :aktion033:


MEEEE TOOOOOO!!!!
That is SO nerve wracking. I can't imagine her getting sick. I don't even want to think about it because just the thought makes me nauseous.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy that all is well!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm glad you went in and were reassured.... it always helps!

Get well soon Gucci!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I'm glad you went in and were reassured.... it always helps!
> 
> Get well soon Gucci!


Yes, it really did help. And I actually felt GOOD when I left there. Glad I went too. And they didn't charge me for it, so it was a double bonus


----------

